# I created a problem



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Yesterday was a busy snow pushing eight hours,with one problem.
I created the problem, I let my 2210 run out of fuel
After fueling it up it would not start. I had fuel to the pump and the engine would start while in start mode, the instant I would let off the "start" on the ignition the engine would shut off.
I call my local JD store, I got a parts counter employ, I was surprised anyone was there with nearing a foot of snow on the ground. He was very helpful , he did some instant book work looking for the problem.
The counter man explained he thought it was the fuel solenoid and explained how to test it. 
We tested for a hot wire at the solenoid, there was none, except for during the start mode. I decided to check for hot wire "before" the solenoid and what was found , "A BLOWED FUSE!" so the lack of fuel in the system caused the fuse to blow. fuse box , on the fire wall,In the engine compartment, at the top on the right side.
I hope it never happens to you , but if it does, maybe you will remember this post.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll sure note it and thanks for the heads up! Are you managing to win or is the snow kicking your butt?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

tractor beam said:


> I'll sure note it and thanks for the heads up! Are you managing to win or is the snow kicking your butt?


 I felt like I had a good butt kickin last night! lol , I was working the business lot all day yesterday, its on main st, business route, so you can guess what the State road plow did to the lot last night. Well, one of my wrecker drivers is pushing that off as we speak.
After he is done I need to do the drive at home, its about a foot deep. The weather man promised upper 60 degree temps after the week end. WOW , this has been some kind of Winter. Not as bad as some ,but three time the normal Winter weather already.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Glad you found the problem Doc...

70's coming here this week-end...


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

That is great info. Thanks for passing it along.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Good info. Doc, sorry you had the issues, but thanks for sharing, may help someone down the line .


----------

